# Trivia 10/31



## luckytrim (Oct 31, 2018)

trivia 10/31
DID YOU KNOW...
Halloween is the second highest grossing commercial holiday  after Christmas.


1. Name That Flick !
This great 1989 movie stars Tom Cruise as Ron Kovic. He tells  the effects the Viet Nam war had on him ...
2. Which  TV parents were known to consume mass quantities' of  beer ?
3. Picture Quiz;
Who are these guys ?






4. Fill in the Blank;
It is generally accepted that _____ was the earliest of the  Gospels to be written and it is thought that he based his gospel on Peter's  account of Jesus' life. It is also the shortest of the gospels. 
5. In February 2003, militants in a region of western Sudan  began a revolt against the government. What is this region called?
  a. – Khartoum
  b. – Kurdufan
  c. – Equatoria
  d. – Darfur
6. What do Natalie Portman in "V for  Vendetta", Sigourney Weaver in "Alien 3" and Demi Moore in "G.I. Jane" all have  in common?
7. Back in 2005, the U.S. National Sausage and Hot Dog Council  (yes there is such an organization) took a national survey to find out what was  the most popular condiment for hot dogs. Your task is to list the top five, top  to bottom...
8. Who is the author who is famous for plays such as "The  Crucible" and "Death of a Salesman" ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The whistler in the ‘Old Spice Jingle’ is the same person who  provides the whistling for the ‘Andy Griffith Show’ Theme.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Born on the Fourth of July'
2. the Coneheads
3. Larry Fine and Moe Howard
4. Mark
5. – d
6. They shaved  their heads for these roles. 
7. Mustard 32%, Ketchup 23%,  Chili 17%, Relish 9% and Onions 7%.
8. Arthur Miller

TRUTH !!
Jean-Baptiste Frédéric Isidor, Baron Thielemans (29 April 1922  – 22 August 2016), known professionally as Toots Thielemans, did the whistling  on both of those themes.
Toots also played the harmonica on the 'Sesame Street'  theme.
Among the film soundtracks that Thielemans recorded are The  Pawnbroker (1964), Midnight Cowboy (1969), Cinderella Liberty (1973), The  Sugarland Express (1974) and Looking for Mr. Goodbar (1977).


----------

